# Hey Tbyrne, do you have the SLP engines?



## sutliffhl21 (Feb 19, 2006)

Like the one here? http://www.slponline.com/view_product.asp?P=12412

And if so, how much for you to get it for me?


----------



## Ozzhead (Jul 18, 2006)

IM not tbyrne but he has them on his webiste http://www.tbyrnemotorsports.com/gtointro.html


----------

